

Accelerators in US and Europe - steookk
http://www.slideshare.net/dgiluz/accellerators-in-us-and-europe

======
syedkarim
I came across this Google Doc in a VC's blog, but I don't recall which.
<http://goo.gl/HX4KD> I've seen another document somewhere, but I can't find
it right now.

------
allantyoung
Where is there a current and crowd-updated list of accelerators? Does that
exist?

